# Reproduction Drop Stand Bolts



## ohdeebee (Oct 16, 2012)

Just had a few of these sets made in the past. Dead on copies of originals. Took them out to the West Bend swap meet and all good reviews on them. Now in the process of producing more of these bolts due to growing interest. 

CABE member price is: $12/pair OR $10/pair if you buy 2 or more pairs. 

Please PM me with any questions. Thanks CABE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Great to hear--very happy with the first ones put me down for three more sets. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 26, 2012)

Bolts are in stock! I'll pick up envelopes this weekend and start shipping Monday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2012)

LMK where to send the $$$


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 27, 2012)

*Selling fast!*

Over half of these are already sold! If you need a pair, don't wait! I may not do another run!


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 12, 2012)

Only two pairs left!!! Get 'em before they're gone!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 12, 2012)

I've still been too lazy to take the 10 minutes to swap them onto my bikes but they are really something to look at! Nice nice. I rolled them around in my hands for a good while admiring them.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sold out*

SOLD OUT!!! Thanks to everyone who purchased some this time 'round.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2012)

Glad I picked up 3 pair even though I only really needed 1. Top notch workmanship. Maybe I should list my extra sets on eBay...no way!


----------

